# Bad Luck and lots of it



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

First of all lots in my life is bad luck. But, in my fish world it's bad too! My cory cat was there yesterday... Today not so much. Plus my eggy Madame turned out to have dropsy, and she won't make it through the night even on 3 tsp per gallon. She is trying but I know she has a 0.0000001 chance anyways... 

So i cleaned out that tank. I removed all fish into a 4 gallon bucket, with the live plants, took and inspected all ornaments, shells, large rocks... Checked ans cleaned the filter, churned the gravel and did a 75% water change. First, not a single scrap of my cory, and I mean nothing... And the lid was on plus the water level was too low (for the jumping bettas) so he couldn't get out. He died and disapeared... 

Which of course was when I realized ALL of poor Madame's scales were raised although she looked normal as if she were eggy. No stress stripes... Just submission stripes. Odd thing was she ate and all yesterday too which usually dropsy bettas don't? Cannot bring myself to use a blunt force to her head because I just cannot do it... I have clove oil (and lots of stuff like almond leaves, meds, live plants, etc) shipping to me, so yeah. I'll try making her last moments as relaxed as possible.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you're not having very good luck =( poor madame, she's been through alot lately!!! With pine-coning that bad, it definitely doesn't look good for her. Was she still in the tank with the other girls? If she was, definitely keep an eye on them to see if they start showing symptoms too. That's really strange about your cory cat, did you ever find him????


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Indyfishy said:


> I'm so sorry that you're not having very good luck =( poor madame, she's been through alot lately!!! With pine-coning that bad, it definitely doesn't look good for her. Was she still in the tank with the other girls? If she was, definitely keep an eye on them to see if they start showing symptoms too. That's really strange about your cory cat, did you ever find him????


I had her in the breeder's net since usually she does get super heavy with eggs - which I thought was her problem. Maybe it was the dead cory cat that did it? Like... Fouled up the water. No one showed symptoms, just her, everyone is eating and zero lethargy no bloating no rot no torn fins no open wounds... That tank was super cleaned and Madame is on a heavy dose of 3 tsp of Epsom per gallon... Cory cat never found. Which is weird! And I have never had a dropsy case ever... 

Can I do a 1 tsp per gallon dose on the main tank? Just for good measure?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Could she have... eaten the cory, and is bulging because of it?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehe that was one conclusion I had... Or he died and she ate rottig remains? I do not know. But all her scales and I mean ALL are sticking up... Near her tail and all. I lowered the water to less than an inch so she didn't have to struggle for air. My poor baby


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear that :C


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm assuming since you found no body that any other fish in the tank munched the cory. I'm sorry about Madame.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's my assumption too >< and yeah... Looked in her container this morning she is still alive. >< but if she swims she is in spirals.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm rooting for Madame. I really hope she gets better.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sadly she passed away this afternoon while I was at work.
Rest in peace my baby girl  I'm going to bury her tomorrow.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Im sorry to hear that :C


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

awww no!!!! I'm so sorry Sena, she was a beautiful girl and you took great care of her =(


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks. I removed the balloon mollies as they are susceptible to dropsy as a "just in case". All the other girls are acting 100% normal - no lingering near the bottom included.

On a good note, I have microworms, java fern, maracyn two, clove oil, almond leaves and other stuff being shipped in. That way I guess I'm more prepared for more things - especially with maracyn.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh gosh I'm sorry that you lost her.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, dropsy is one most fish die from. But, at least her fry are doing good... I divided the littlest from the biggest in bins, and am watching one fry follow the biggest around like a puppy dog o_o I think I'll keep those two together for sure  if they don't start hating each other :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well, i had dropsy problem too it killed my second sorority, but i had a survivor "luna" am sorry about your lost

quick, what where you feeding them? how long? the ONLY way she could of got it is from feeding her live like bloodworms, black worms, etc. so all i have to say DO NOT feed them live all the time, feed it to them as treats not food, i learned the hard way..


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Awww I'm glad your fry are doing well, i bet they're going to be beautiful, can't wait to see pics!!! =D 

Feeding live food is not the only way a fish gets dropsy. Feeding live foods definitely runs the risk of your fish getting internal parasites, but usually dropsy is caused by an internal infection or injury, which results in organ failure. One of my fish got dropsy, and I never fed live foods to him.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I fed mealworms, but that has not been for a while. ALL my fish were fed mealworms, and none have any sympotoms, nor ever got sick.

Dropsy is a sign brought on by: water quality (my missing cory), internal problems, and even birth defects. I think it was the dead cory that did her in.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o ok, she was beautiful girl


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks. Sucks she had to die  especially of dropsy! Of all things...


----------

